# Xmas 08 in Spain



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all, am just wondering if it would be practical to "pop" down to Spain for 2 weeks over Xmas maybe Murcia, what do you think? How many hours driving is it approx from Cherbourg? and above all is it worth it?

Cheers


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Probably in a motorhome on a motorway.........20 hours driving.

Is it worth it ?...............Depends if you like driving !


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Codfinger, its 1100 miles from Cherbourg to Murcia for me that would be a 3 day drive both ways and that is if the weathers good, it can be very bad with snow in northern Spain at that time of year.

Yes we have had some great times at Xmas in Spain but i personally would not go that far for 2 weeks.

Bob


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*xmas 08*

I have no problem driving, I would just like to spend a few days in warmer climes, do the Spanish do xmas? will everything be shut, resturants etc? or am I doomed to veg-out in front of the t.v in the u.k?


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Codfinger

Live just down the road from you in wet and wndy Bournemouth.

I usually get the ferry to Bilbao and reckon it takes 16 full travelling hours from there to Alicante at a steady 50mph. Take into account the extra distance from N France and overnight stops + the extra distance again to Murcia, add in a couple of overnight stops, even using toll roads (which I do) in my ARV, you're looking at over 24hrs.

Someone will be along with a different point of view or look at Google Earth and enter your route. Add about 50% more time as I reckon Google works it out using a car's speed, shorter braking and accererating times.

Ian


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Codfinger said:


> Hi all, am just wondering if it would be practical to "pop" down to Spain for 2 weeks over Xmas maybe Murcia,


Definitely, but the sensible way is to hop on a plane.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*xmas 08*



whistlinggypsy said:


> Codfinger, its 1100 miles from Cherbourg to Murcia for me that would be a 3 day drive both ways and that is if the weathers good, it can be very bad with snow in northern Spain at that time of year.
> 
> Yes we have had some great times at Xmas in Spain but i personally would not go that far for 2 weeks.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob, I have been thinking of what to do for this xmas, I just dont fancy being trapped at home ......in-laws, screaming kids, rubbish tv etc I,m usually glad to get back to work thats sad isnt it!


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Slow typing!

Just seen your other post. The Spanish celebrate the Festival of the 3 Kings which is later than Christmas. Yes shops and s/markets are closed on the day, but there is no Boxing Day. Restaurants are all open.

Ian


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

camperian said:


> Hi Codfinger
> 
> Live just down the road from you in wet and wndy Bournemouth.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian, I would love to take more time off but she who must be obeyed thro sense of duty feels she cannot take more time away from the poor little terrors at our local skool!

Any alternative suggestions?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Codfinger, as camperian said the spanish celebrate the 3 kings rather than xmas and that is not until January 6th when all the towns and villages have parades through the streets with bands, its a great site with all the floats and the children but i suspect it will be to late for you and shmbo.

Bob


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like I need to persuade erindoors to take more time off eh!


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

You will realise thats its going to be expensive, however its quite do-able if you are happy driving for long stints. I have done it from sitting on my drive in Notts to pulling onto site in Benidorm in 48 hours dead - and I'm the only driver.

Don't go the Bilbao route it'll take longer and is very expensive also ferries are often held because of bad weather. For me it's Dover - Calais. The Cherbourg route is OK but again expensive and 5 hours crossing (I think when I did it once). 

Go autoroutes all the way. You will be very unlucky to be held with snow on the Pyranees if you go down the eastern side.

I don't know about Murcia in the winter. We go to Benidorm with most of the rest of European motorhomers and that is very much alive at Christmas - and warm with it! I understand that much of the rest of Spain can be very quiet during the holiday.

Camping for what will effectively be about 8 or 9 nights, expect to pay a premium price - probably 30 euros+ per night (it drops to about 10 if you commit to 30 days plus).

Go for it, it'll be a terrific adventure for you and you're only here once!


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Codfinger I have a place down Alicante area but unless going for 6 weeks or more I find it better value to fly & hire a car.
If I remember correctly it is about 500mls. from Bilbao to Benidorm and is possible in a day as the ferry docks early am. & the roads are good.
Murcia is approx. 2 hrs. further drive down motorway.
Hilldweller is probably right check out flight & hotel deals.

Alex.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

You can drive from Bilbao in the day.

The point surely is how long does it take to get from wherever you live in the UK to Murcia in Spain? I can get to Benidorm quicker and a lot cheaper going from Dover than you can setting off from Plymouth, Portsmouth or wherever and going to Bilbao (via the Bay of Biscay in winter!)


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just from a personal point of view, it might be easier to get a flight and a hotel etc but we loved taking the MH down to Portugal last winter, we had approx 4 weeks there and back and I much preferred it to flying and hotels, in fact it was that good that for now I wouldn't even want to consider flying and hotels at this moment in time.

We had one of the best holidays that we have ever had...........so I would say if you can do it go for it.

I can't wait to do it all again.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Wow you lot do drive fast. It takes us between 10 to 30 days to get from Dover to Benidorm, and then the same coming back.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*uk to spain*

I have just arrived back from Adra Almeria, I left Adra at 3 pm Friday afternoon, took the 4 am tunnel on Monday morning back in Manchester 10 am, I was the only driver, so I drove inbetween 7 and 8 hours a day, so at included 61 for tunnel 30 for dog, all tolls and diesel.
I would add, that the weather on the coast in Spain can be very unpredictable in December/January, and if you want to enjoy the xmas atmospere, i would make it Benidorm, as there will be a lot of other Brits around
Either way enjoy your xmas


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
I live on the Costa del Sol so have done the trip many times in fact will be going back in August again.
When I just want to get home asap it takes 2 days to Calais 1350 miles we stop half way in the Bayonne area.12 hour days but that includes the stops so about 10 hrs at the wheel the roads are good and fast if you stick to the toll roads but expensive about £120 mostly in France where you get charged 50% more for a Motorhome with 2 axles 100% more with tag axle.
In round figures the return trip costs about £1000 ie tolls fuel O/N ferry etc etc so the Portsmouth Bilbao ferry at that time of year is good value and saves wear and tear on vehicle and driver.
Why not drive a little further to Eastern Costa del Sol or Costa Tropical good weather and a short drive to the Siera Nevada plenty of snow.
The best route from Calais is Rouen Le Mans then down to the border at San Sebastian,Burgos Madrid Motril then you are on the coast.
and yes it will be worth it.
Colin Frier


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*xmas 08*

Hi all, thanks for your info, flying and hotels is not an option(have invested too much in our m/h) I will have to get the map out and start looking at all routes and destinations, we are off to western scotland for 2 weeks at the end of the month after that I should be able to persuade she who must be obeyed that we need to go and find some sun lol 

Cheers Chris


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Chris. We went down to Spain in Januaury/Febuary this year from Dover, we did it in 3 days you will not want to hang around in France to long its cold so it makes you push on. I don't know where you plan on to stop but they turn the water off at most of the aires, so its best to take water with you.We went to Javea and then further south to visit friends,but Javea and Denia are quite nice places it seems to be a bit of a sun trap on that part of coast, it was nice in the day a bit chilly at night, I would say have at leased 3 weeks, we went for 4 1/2 weeks it soon goes, as 38Rover says Rouen Le Mans we never travel in Spain in the dark Its not the safest place and once in Spain always park at campsites get your self the ACSI book most campsites are very expensive can be 30 odd euros with the ACSI about 14 euro inc electric and showers most you need the 2 pin plug.

Have a good trip. Bob.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Chris. We went down to Spain in Januaury/Febuary this year from Dover, we did it in 3 days you will not want to hang around in France to long its cold so it makes you push on. I don't know where you plan on to stop but they turn the water off at most of the aires, so its best to take water with you.We went to Javea and then further south to visit friends,but Javea and Denia are quite nice places it seems to be a bit of a sun trap on that part of coast, it was nice in the day a bit chilly at night, I would say have at leased 3 weeks, we went for 4 1/2 weeks it soon goes, as 38Rover says Rouen Le Mans we never travel in Spain in the dark Its not the safest place and once in Spain always park at campsites get your self the ACSI book most campsites are very expensive can be 30 odd euros with the ACSI about 14 euro inc electric and showers most you need the 2 pin plug.

Have a good trip. Bob.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Chris
You have plenty of options but as its very late here I won,t bore you with another one right now. However later I will post the route I would take down to Spain and also the places I would stay in Spain. They will be safe places if free and inexpensive if paid for . We live here but when son Mark was racing him and I travelled this journey many times. We would drive non stop to the north of France.(Ernee) We would go to England for the weekend from here. I'm glad to say I don't do it now. I consider UK to here is a three day trip


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*xmas 08*

Hi Bob and Ken thanks for your advice will have to think about it for a while and look at our options, cheers
Chris


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

*Xmas 2008*

WE'll be travelling down to Salou, Northern Spain for Xmas, planning to leave 22nd dec to arrive Christmas Eve, then leave New Years day to get back to work first working Monday in new year. I know it'll be expensive compared to flying but as I want to take my dogs feel its worth it. Hoping wild camping will be easier then, but I would definately say its worth it as the climate will be so much warmer. IF you go just before Christmas most towns have a live nativity play and Salou belts out christmas carols through loud speakers through the whole period. Its very christmassy and they have such a different outlook on the festive period, its more about family than the commercial side. Christmas Eve is their big feast and nothing will be open, but Christmas evening onwards restaurants start to open again. Go for it, and have a great time, maybe see you en route.


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

I did that trip in 2006 and with 4 kids. It was well worth it.

I went Dover -> Calais -> France -> Spain -> Bilbao -> Portsmouth.

It was a bit cold in France and a bit bumpy on the ferry back, but other than that it was great fun. Probably helped that I went to see my parents though.

I did a blog of the trip if you're interested in more detail at www.fegosontour.blogspot.com


----------

